# Frogs eating flatworms!!!



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

I am ecstatic to report observing my R. imitator Varadero eating pest flatworms! (These are often incorrectly identified as a nemertean - see NOTE below) These flatworms predate on small arthropods and they are capable fruitfly hunters. Last night, however, the hunter was hunted as I watched a flatworm that was eating a fruitfly get eaten by one of my females. I continued observing for a few minutes to confirm she didn't spit-out the worm.

I cannot say for certain how common the worms might be as a food item for my frogs - but that fact that I observed one instance suggests it isn't rare. Here's hoping all my frogs develop an avid taste for these mostly* annoying viv pests.

*I say mostly because the flatworms are also slug predators so they serve an important purpose in my large viv where plants are as central a focus as frogs (though don't tell the frogs that).

NOTE: I have mentioned before the widespread mis-identification of a common vivarium pest flatworm, Rynchodemus sp as a "nemertean". There are indeed terrestrial nemerteans that are _rarely_ encountered in the hobby - but the vast majority of all reports/complaints/infestations are of terrestrail planarian flatworms, not nemerteans.


----------



## geoff200 (May 31, 2010)

Hi Kimcmich, I realise this is an older thread but I too believe I have witnessed R. amazonica eating Rynchodemus worms (which we all seem to call Nemerteans). I have also noticed a complete absence of slugs since I got infested with these. 

My Tincts seem to spit them out but the Ranitomeya may well be keeping them under control.

Have you continued to witness them getting eaten or do you believe it to be an isolated event?


----------

